# هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

اثناء كتابه هذه السطور يجري هجوم مسلح بالرشاشات على دير أبو فاما بالمنيا
حتى الان اصابه 3 رهبان ولم يصرح عن حالتهم

اين الأمن ؟؟؟
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

ياااااا خبررررر
أحمى يا رب ولادك وأبعد عنهم عمل الشرير و اعوانه .....يا ريت تتابعنا بأى جديد وربنا يباركك .


----------



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااه
خبر مؤسف بجد
فين الامن؟
ودى مش اول مرة اسمع فيها كدة وخصوصا فى دير ابوفانا
ربنا يرحم ويهدى الناس دى
بقت حاجة مقرفة ومقززة وفى الاخر يعملوا صلح ولا كأن حاجة حصلت​*


----------



## qahery (31 مايو 2008)

المصدر لو سمحت


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*اثنين من الرهبان بين الحياه و الموت*
*الضرب مستمر لمده 4 ساعات دون اي تدخل*
*تم منع سيارات الاسعاف من الوصول*
*تصريح لأبونا مينا من الدير :*
*الضرب من الحكومه و العرب *
*اكثر من 50 مسلح يضربون الدير*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*عدد المصابين 3 من الرهبان الي الأن*
*اثنان في حاله خطيره*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*ارجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع الان رفع يده بالصلاه ليرحمنا الله ويقف مع قديسيه الرهبان في الدير*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*الي الأن لا يوجد سبب منطقي لما يحدث *
*الأمن وصل الي الدير بعد أكثر من 4 ساعات اطلاق للنار*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*من الخسائر حرق كنيسه بالدير وحرق جرار مملوك للدير*​


----------



## kimo14th (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

ماهو مصدر الاخبارررررررر


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*يتم الأن اطلاق النار على القلايات لتدميرها ....*
*ارفعوا ايديكم بالصلاه ليرحمنا الرب*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2008)

المصدر من فضلك

وهيتم نشر الخبر علي اوسع نطاق ممكن في لحظات قليلة وبلغات مختلفة 

وربنا هيكون معاهم مش هيسبهم

اما بقي لو كانت الاجهزة الحكومية ليها يد فأن اضمن شخصيا احراجها 

المهم دلوقتي المصدررر


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*استاذ كوبتيك ارسلت لك المصدر على الخاص*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*جزء من نص المكالمه مع أبونا مينا من الدير  يصف فيها الاحوال بالدير اثناء ضرب النار*
*للتحميل*
*هنا*
http://www.4shared.com/file/49642835/9cacb2fe/Untitled52.html​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*تم اختطاف 3 رهبان و خادم اثناء وجود الحكومه ...*
*جاري رفع المكالمه الثانيه مع أبونا مينا في الدير*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

أنقذوا أرواح الرهبان وآثار مصر من هجوم الغوغائية بالأسلحة الآلية!! 
إصابة أربعة رهبان بدير أبو فانا إثر الهجوم المسلح عليهم!! 
كتب – نادر شكري 
نما إلى علمنا من رهبان دير أبو فانا الأثري بمركز ملوي بالمنيا أن مجموعات مسلحة تهاجم الدير الآن في الساعة السادسة مساء اليوم السبت، وقاموا بهدم وتدمير بعض الزراعات والمزارع المحيطة بالدير، وأشار الرهبان أن إطلاق النار مستمر عليهم من كل جانب باستخدام الأسلحة الآلية دون أي تدخل من قوات الشرطة. ويستغيث الرهبان بكافة الجهات دون أي رد فعل. 
وأثناء الاتصال بنا كنا نسمع صوت إطلاق النيران، وكان الرهبان يتحدثون بخوف بعد الهجوم عليهم وتدمير المزارع المحيطة بالدير، وربما يصل هجومهم على الدير أو تعريض حياة الرهبان للخطر. 
ونما إلى علمنا أن إطلاق النار أسفر عن إصابة الراهب باخوم آفا فانا، وعن تهدم بعض المباني، وما زال حتى هذه الساعة قبل نشر الخبر الرهبان يستغيثون لإنقاذهم من هجوم "العرب" على الدي، كما قال الراهب كيرلس أنه تم إشعال الحريق في أحد المباني بالدير. 
ذكر الراهب مينا أن جملة الإصابات بلغت أربعة رهبان حتى الآن من جراء الهجوم ولم تصل أي قوات للشرطة أو سيارات الإسعاف حتى بعد ساعتين ونصف من الهجوم واضطر الرهبان نقل المصابين داخل سيارة ربع نقل لسرعة إنقاذهم بعد تأخر سيارة الإسعاف. 
نطالب الجهات الأمنية بسرعة التحرك لحماية الدير، ونسأل أين الحراسة المكلفة بحماية الدير من هذا الهجوم الذي يتعرض له الدير لأكثر من مرة دون ردع الجناة؟ أنقذوا آثار مصر وأرواح الرهبان قبل أن يتأزم الوضع وتزداد صعوبة الموقف بعد حادث الزيتون. 
نقلا عن الاقباط متحدون
الرابط
http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/nrep.php/2008/05/31/6282.html


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*اين الحكومه المحمديه*
*اين قانون الارهاب*
*اين قانون الطوارىء*
*اين*
*اين*
*اين*
*مصر*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*توقف اطلاق النار و قوات الأمن متواجده بالموقع ويوجهون الاتهامات الي الرهباااااااااااان!!!!*

*تصريح لأبونا مينا من الدير في مكالمه تلفونيه*
*_____________*
*يتردد وجود قتيل مسلم لم يتأكد من سبب موته*
*يعتقد الراهب مينا انها محاوله لتغيير مسار الحقيقه*
*______________*
*يوجد رهبان الان بالمستشفى العام بالمنيا في احتياج لنقل دم فصيله دم (o) وفي حاله حرجه*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*مفيش مجانيين*
*خليها رهبان*
*الى متى يارب تنسانا*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*مفيش مجانيين*
*خليها رهبان*
*الى متى يارب تنسانا*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

رابط مكالمه الاب مينا من الدير 
http://www.4shared.com/file/49654953/3a5cac16/Untitled58.html​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*



BITAR قال:


> *مفيش مجانيين*​
> *خليها رهبان*​
> *الى متى يارب تنسانا*​




ايوه يا بيتر ..
بكره لما مايلاقوش حد (مجنون) يلبسوها
يقولوا ان الرهبان هم السبب

كدب التقيه الاسلاميه

ربنا يرحمنا من لعنه المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2008)

ارحم شعبك يا رب..


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*



ربنا يرحمنا من لعنه المسلمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين*​


----------



## Tabitha (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *توقف اطلاق النار و قوات الأمن متواجده بالموقع ويوجهون الاتهامات الي الرهباااااااااااان!!!!*
> 
> 
> ​




*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*اللواء احمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا يكذب ويقول انها مشاجره عاديه*
*بسبب ضيق اطراف القريه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*وهو عباره عن اطلاق نار بين الطرفين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*بسبب توسع الدير في بناء القلايات .......*

*اسمعوا مكالمات ابونا مينا وقت الاحداث بالمشاركات السابقه*

*جاري تحميل مكالمه جديده لابونا مينا يرد على كذب المحافظ*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*ابونا مينا من الدير يكذب تصريحات المحافظ الكداب*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49658127/36b510c8/Untitled61.html*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*على قناه العربيه*
*تجمهر شديد من الاقباط حول المستشفى التي بها الرهبان*
*المستشفى (ملوى الجامعي)*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*تصريح لأبونا مينا في مكالمه تلفونيه *
*الغرض من الاختطاف منع بناء سور الدير*​


----------



## man4truth (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*يا رب ارحمنا 
و يا ريت الجميع يعمل على نشر هذا الخبر ضيه لكل انحاء العالم بسرعه*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*المحافظ  الكذاب يقول : ضرب النار بسبب القلايات على مسافه من الدير*
*ابونا مينا في اتصال تليفوني : ضرب النار كان داخل الدير بعيد عن القلايات*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/49663727/a29991ab/Untitled64.html*​


----------



## Tabitha (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*


شئ بجد يحزن
بعد ما كانوا شوية شحاتين وفتحنا لهم بيتنا وبلدنا .. يعملوا فينا كده ويقتلوا فينا!

اخي اخرستوس من فضلك منين المصدر
لان الصوت غير واضح بالمرة بعد ما حملت أحد التسجيلات الصوتية


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*



Tabitha قال:


> شئ بجد يحزن
> بعد ما كانوا شوية شحاتين وفتحنا لهم بيتنا وبلدنا .. يعملوا فينا كده ويقتلوا فينا!
> 
> اخي اخرستوس من فضلك منين المصدر
> لان الصوت غير واضح بالمرة بعد ما حملت أحد التسجيلات الصوتية


 
الاخت الحبيبه تابيثا
ارسلت لك المصدر على *الخاص* .. 
وسأرسله لمن يرغب من المشرفين أو المحاورين *فقط* ..​


----------



## nashat2005 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

أحمى يا رب ولادك 
ارجو من الجميع رفع ايديهم بالصلاه


----------



## mero_engel (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*ربنا يحمينا *
*ويرفع عنا غضبه*
*ويحافظ علي كنيسته وولاده*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*نصلي لتدخل المسيح*
*تقرر بتر ذراع أحد الاباء المصابين بالمستشفى *
*والاخرون يتم تركيب مسامير في الاذرع و الارجل*
*هناك مصاب برصاصه بالجمجمه*

*نرفع ايدينا بالصلاه*​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

_أمـــــــــين يا الهى استجب لنا
حينما نصرخ اليك ان تمد يد المعونه على تحمل هذا العنف والظلم

استجب يا الهى ارجوووك

أمـــــــــــــين_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

يارب ارحمنا  يارب ارحمنا  يارب  ارحمنا​


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

شئ محزن فعلا بس مش غريب علي الاسلام ولا المسلمين هو دا دينهم
ربنا يرحمنا
ويقوم ابائنا الرهبان بالسلامه
واكيد ربنا هياخد حقنا


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*



man4truth قال:


> *يا رب ارحمنا
> و يا ريت الجميع يعمل على نشر هذا الخبر ضيه لكل انحاء العالم بسرعه*


 
حصل وهيحصل .. اكثر

الجهاز الحكومي ده لازم يتفضح علي العالم كله انه احقر جهاز حكومي عرفه التاريخ كله بالاضافة للاعلام المضل التابع له 

وصلت للرهبان اللي قاعدين في حالهم 

ارحمنا يارب من شوية الغوغاء والهمج اللي عايشين معاهم


----------



## geegoo (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها*
*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها*
*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها*​


----------



## bicko (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*دعوت من ضيقى الرب فأستجابنى يارب ارفع غضبك عن شعبك يامن قلت ادعونى و قت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى يارب خلص يارب لا تنسانا يارب اعانا و كون مع ولادك فى الدير احميهم و حوط عليهم بملايكتك أمين يارب*​


----------



## مراد نشات (1 يونيو 2008)

الموقف بشع جدا ياريت كلنل نصلى


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*عاد الرهبان المخطوفين*
*ولم يعود الخادم*
*عاد الرهبان محطمين و مضروبين و مجروحين*
*عذبوهم*
*ليجبروهم على نطق الشهادتين ..*​ 
*هذا هو الاسلام*
*سأحاول أن اضع لكم رابط صوتي لبكاء ابونا مينا من الدير وهو يحكي المهانه التي لاقوها*
*لاجل اسم الله القدوس*
*ولكنهم أبدا لم يبخروا للوثن المحمدي*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*البابا شنوده يقطع زيارته لكندا وفي طريقه لمصر الأن*
*ادام لنا حياته و يصل بالسلامه*
*وكالات الانباء بكندا و امريكا تتناقل الاحداث في الدير*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*في اسبوع واحد ....*
*الزيتون*
*الاسكندريه*
*المنيا*
*و الأن الكشح .. ضباط أمن الدوله يخلعون الصلبان قسرا من بيت مسيحي*

*الي متى يارب تناسانا*​


----------



## ga_shetoos (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

                            بسم يسوع المسيح 

ارحمنا يارب من شوية الغوغاء والهمج اللي عايشين معاهم

عصر الاستشهاد يعود تانى                                     


يسوع المسيح يرحمنا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*انا بجد مش لاقية اى كلام او تعليق 
ولا لاقية اى كلام اوصف بيه حالتالشعب هنا فى المنيا ازاى
ولاهتكلم عن مدى الاهمال والتسيب 
ولا ازاى عاملوا المصابين فى مستشفى المنيا الجامعى 
ولا ناقلوا الرهبان المصابين من الدير لحد مستشفى ملوى فى ايه 
فى عربيات نقل 
متخيلين 

هسيبكم مع شوية من لقطاط الفيديو للمصابين والاباء الرهبان
وبعض مكلمات ابونا كيرليس
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2635&Itemid=9
ارجوكم احنا فعلا محتاجين لكل صلاة من كل شخص مسيحي على وجه الارض 
وربنا معانا ويرحمنا ويرفع كل هذه التجارب عنا 

ان عشنا فللرب نعيش وانا متنا ففلرب نموت ان عشنا وان متنا فللرب نحن ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هجوم مسلح على دير ابوفاما*

*نسيت اقولكم خبر جديد من محافظنا الوقور المبجل 

محافظ المنيا 

قال ايه عاوز الرهبان تتدفع اتاوة للعرب علشان الحكومة 
مش قادرة تسيطر عليهم 

وسلملولى على احلى حكومة ​*


----------

